# A couple of photo's.



## Retic (Apr 10, 2014)

I havent been on here for ages so just thought I would post a few photo's from my collection. I am sure there are some that wont be offended by photo's of exotics 
African Bush Viper, Atheris squamigera.



Sri Lankan Pit Viper, Trimeresurus trigonocephalus



Beaded Lizard



One of my pair of Green Tree Monitors, Varanus prasinus.



Emerald Tree Boa



Mexican Dwarf Rattlesnake, Crotalus ravus.



Not a reptile but our beautiful Skunk, Sid.


----------



## HerpAddict (Apr 10, 2014)

A pet skunk! That's awesome. Are they like having a pet cat? Awesome snakes too 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice snakes 

Sid has my heart


----------



## dragondragon (Apr 10, 2014)

That monitor is nice can the skunk still spary


----------



## Focus (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful stuff mate.


----------



## Retic (Apr 10, 2014)

HerpAddict said:


> A pet skunk! That's awesome. Are they like having a pet cat? Awesome snakes too
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk



Yes he is pretty awesome. I dislike cats with a passion, he is definitely not like cat at all. Much more like a dog and he gets on really well with our dog.

- - - Updated - - -



dragondragon said:


> That monitor is nice can the skunk still spary



Yes he can still spray, it is illegal to remove their scent glands and we wouldnt even if we could. Captive bred skunks rarely if ever spray, they have to feel incredibly threatened to spray.

- - - Updated - - -



Focus said:


> Beautiful stuff mate.



Thank you. Its just a small part of the collection.


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 10, 2014)

seriously cool animals


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 10, 2014)

Well if it's only a small part of ur collection ild love to see the rest!


----------



## critterguy (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty cool, I like the pit viper and the skunk the most.


----------



## Retic (Apr 10, 2014)

critterguy said:


> Pretty cool, I like the pit viper and the skunk the most.



The Pit Viper is pretty chilled, not aggressive at all and just takes his food from tweezers, the Pygmy Rattler is the exact opposite


----------



## junglelover01 (Apr 15, 2014)

The bush viper is an awesome little beast! It's got a cute little angry face


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmmm.. arboreal vipers, would love to have some.


----------



## Retic (Apr 16, 2014)

Trimeresurus said:


> Mmmm.. arboreal vipers, would love to have some.



They are so good, easy to keep and work with. Easily my favourite venomous snakes.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 16, 2014)

@boa Yeah mate, I'm jealous.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Apr 16, 2014)

gotta say there some awesome looking animals you've got, I just want Sid sick of my cat haha


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2014)

Love the pics! The skunk is very cool


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 16, 2014)

I think Sid deserves his own thread 
Loving the vipers mate.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 16, 2014)

So jealous of your Skunk, would love to own one.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 21, 2014)

Ooooohhhh that little Skunkie!!!!! Murderously cute!!!!!


----------

